# Winstrol...



## susiQ (Jul 21, 2001)

Hey there.  I am gonna die trying to lose weight.  I just finished my cycle of clenbuterol this week (that's 8 weeks, Honey kept me on it for 2 weeks longer than we originally planned) and now we just ordered some Winstrol for me.  I was kinda not taking the amount of clen I was supposed to, I forgot or got busy, plus I think my bod got used to it- should have stayed with 6 weeks.  So, I have never taken Winstrol, but I did a lil research and it, like everything else, has many disgusting and scary side effects.  Has anyone ever taken it??  If so, let me know how ya did and if it worked for you...
Also, I know this is crazy but I was thinking about taking XENICAL, which is for very obese people.  No, I am not obese...you have to have a BMI of 27 or higher and mine is 26, but that 1 point makes me normal for my height...This is a drug for very overweight people who want to lose weight and keep it off, it said like 20 or 30 lbs overweight and I would love to lose 20 lbs.  It also had some very, very disgusting side effects. Has anyone heard about this??? (the Xenical)  I know I shouldnt take it and Honey said not too, but what if it really helps me?????  I don't even fit into the category, but I want to get this weight off.  A lot of you don't know (mostly you guys) what it is like to be the fat one out of the group.  ALL of my girlfriends are skinnier than me and I really want to look like a fitness chick.  I know you are all going to say that I can do it, if I work hard, but I can't.  I really can't.  The only thing I am keeping up with is going to the gym and working out.  We were supposed to train at home 1 night last week, and I couldn't cause I was too tired (it was a long ass week, and I don't want to train at home).  Then Thursday night, this week, I didn't train at home, b/c I was tired and I am sick (the sore throat thing).  I don't feel as though I am getting any sleep, but I am not working really hard or doing anything.  Ok, I am sorry to ramble on, I am just in a mood...I have been really down lately, and it's all b/c of my looks and my bad eating habits.  Thanks for listening... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Remember no matter how bad you think you have it, someone else always has it worse...


----------



## Charger (Jul 21, 2001)

> *Originally posted by susiQ:*
> Ok, I am sorry to ramble on, I am just in a mood...I have been really down lately, and it's all b/c of my looks and my bad eating habits.  Thanks for listening...


I think you solved your own problem( my bad eating habits) No matter what you take or do unless, you change this you are only going to see temporary results. Did you read the post about Dr Squats zig-zag diet? interesting reading. It's under topic(lose body fat but gain mass) in the training forum. GOOD LUCK!



------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## Arnold (Jul 21, 2001)

*You need to forget about taking drugs, and work on your diet and exercise.*





Drugs are always going to be a temporary solution.....

Does your husband care about you? Because I find it odd that he would be supplying you with drugs, especially Winstrol, if he cares about your health. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by Prince on 07-21-2001 at 09:13 AM]</font>


----------



## helga (Jul 21, 2001)

susieQ..............You HAVE to eat right if you want your body to look good. It is that simple and YES it IS difficult. It takes a lot of discipline.....but is worth it. If you can just eat right for a month you will find yourself in getting into the habit of it AND your body will WANT the better nutrition. Winstrol is not a magic panacea. It will not work either if you do not eat right...... NO PILL, or injection is gonna fix a bad diet, period. If you do the winny and do not eat right you will get a lovely bloated body plus the side effects you read about..... won't THAT be attractive.


----------



## Maki Riddington (Jul 21, 2001)

You need to send your husband to this forum. What the hell is he doing feeding you clen for 6 weeks and then Winstrol.
You take the wrong dosage the side effects are irreversible!!!!

Don't phuck around. It seems like you want the easy way out.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Charger (Jul 22, 2001)

helga has a good point, I can remember when I switched to diet pop, man it taste like shi$. Now I have gotten so used to it if I try and drink reguler pop it taste funny. Eating right is the same way,I have gotten so used to it.

------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## Mule (Jul 22, 2001)

I cant handle the diet pop. The artificial sweetner gives me head aches. My mother drinks this kind, Diet Rite, it has stevia in it. I dont know if the rest are going this way but I might be able to stomach that. I just gave up pop all together unless its with cheat meals. I have tried some of them I can stomach the taste of Diet Dr Pepper and Diet Sprite the rest taste like crap to me anyways, leaves that horrible after taste in your mouth.....EWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Charger:*
> helga has a good point, I can remember when I switched to diet pop, man it taste like shi$. Now I have gotten so used to it if I try and drink reguler pop it taste funny. Eating right is the same way,I have gotten so used to it.



Yup! I have gotten others to switch. They will say that there is no way they can drink diet, it tastes like shit. But once they start drinking the diet, they start to like it. And then they try regular pop, and they say it's too sweet! I only drink Diet Coke!



------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 22, 2001)

Susi, lay off the fookin drugs. 

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## bludevil (Jul 23, 2001)

DRUGS ARE BAD!!!


----------



## crankytexan (Jul 23, 2001)

I don't mean to judge and this will probably piss you off. But it seems to me that you have a low self esteem and you want a quick fix.  Drugs are not the answer no matter how little you take.  I have seen your picture and you remind me of my wife and I wouldn't marry an ugly women.  So be careful with what you take.  What is the use of being beautiful if you end up dead?

------------------
Everyday is a good day, when you are not six feet under.

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by crankytexan on 07-23-2001 at 03:55 PM]</font>


----------



## susiQ (Jul 25, 2001)

I LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!!! BUT, can you honestly tell me none of you are taking anything?????  Come on, if I wanted to be a bodybuilder I would be taking bad stuff, but if I were doing good you guys wouldn't say anything......  I said I am going to lose weight or die trying.......(my own words, no one else's)...  I know the doses on all this stuff.....I am playing it straight.  I am being careful by watching out....I know they are bad for you, but so is everything else.....HELL, even vitamin C is bad for you IF YOU TAKE TOO MUCH.....Everything in moderation right?  Right.  I drink diet cola........all the time.....I am really used to it.  I know my problem and it's either sweets or I am pregnant again......LOL!  Kidding, it's all these damn cravings.  I eat really healthy meals...even snack on tons fo fruit.......but this damn candy is killing me.  I am doing very good with my exercise and I am watching my weight.  I actually go by if my clothes are tight or loose, that's how i see my progress and if I do feel good about myself (which I do - I just have my days like everyone else) then it doesn't matter.... Really, I love you all and thank you (I brought all this on myself by saying something, but come on......) I will be fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Remember no matter how bad you think you have it, someone else always has it worse...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 25, 2001)

I just read that Joe Torre sucks on a peach or plum pit during every baseball game.  All of teh bubble gum and sunflower seeds in the dugout contain lots of calories, fat, and salt.  He says the peach and plum pits keep him from eating all the garbage.  The Yankees still suck though.


----------



## helga (Jul 25, 2001)

suzieQ, not all BB's use gear, but yes a lot do. The fact is they still have to eat right and train right (even on steriods). You CANNOT get away from the basics. Most BB's that use gear use it wisely as a tool NOT a magic potion. THERE IS NO, I REPEAT NO, EASY, FAST ANSWER OR EVERYONE WOULD LOOK FABULOUS. It takes DISCIPLINE. If it were easy it wouldn't be worth it. Also most BB's do not start using until they have a good base down...by working hard and eating right...STILL CANNOT GET AWAY FROM THE BASICS! You are justifying why you want to use it....heck you probably already are, fine...it will not solve the problem and you are still not going to be happy. Please make sure you do not get pregnant while on gear....for the baby's sake. And suzie..... I used to be a sugar addict. I lived on the stuff, it in itself is addictive, the more you have the more you want. It is like any addiction, you have to quit and stay off of it. I have a wee bit every now and then, but I do not crave it like I did and I cannot eat very much now or I become ill. It was NOT easy... but it can be done. I was not fat by any means. I weighed 98#'s with about 14% body fat..... but I was not healthy. I kept it under control because I ran all the time. So...I took the discipline I have at working out and applied it to getting off of sugar. I hope you realize we are concerned is all.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jul 25, 2001)

If you tell yourself you can't have it - of course you're gonna want it (bad food that is).


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2001)

No, I do not take any drugs.

No, vitamin C is not bad for you, and it would be very difficult to overdose on c since it's a water soluble vitamin. Either way, bad analogy.

How are you playing it straight and being careful? Are you under a doctor's supervision? Getting blood tests done monthly? If not, that's not safe, not to mention illegal. Did you know that steroids are a Class III drug? That means it's a felony to posses (any amount) with out a Rx.

Even if you lose weight by taking drugs, what will happen when you stop taking them?

Snacking on fruit is just as bad as candy, so stop.

Measuring your progress by how loose or tight your clothes are is not very accurate. What if you gain muscle in your quads and glutes?

You say you're eating healthy meals...are you counting calories?



------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 25, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Prince:*
> Snacking on fruit is just as bad as candy, so stop.




You really think so?  I snack on bananas, apples, melon, and peaches all the time.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2001)

If you're trying to get lean, yes.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 25, 2001)

Oh.  I'm not trying to get lean, so I guess I'm ok.  Thanks, Senor Prince.


----------



## Mifody (Jul 25, 2001)

if the clen didnt work for you then the winstrol wont either.  just like everyone else has said, it comes down to your diet and training.
oh ya.. i dont know if you saw it or not but i posted some info and a good cycle to use for clen in one of your past clen postings.
that 6-8 weeks you were on it for was a waste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway what it sounds like is that your impatient. like most people, including myself, you want the results fast. unfortunately it just doesnt work that way.
about 6 months ago i tried to start cutting.. i was too strict with it, wanting it to happen within a couple weeks and i kept screwing it up.. well now 6 months later instead of being 8-10% bf  i'm still at 16.  if i would have just took it easy and wasnt so strict on myself i would have achieved my fat loss goal easily by now.

you want to loose 20 lbs fat so you figure a pound a week, 20 weeks. 4 months.  how bout make the goal for 6 months? sounds to far away?  the 6 months that just passed me by seems like its gone by in 2 weeks. i'm kicking myself in the ass now!
infact try not to weight or compare your looks in the mirror for 3 months. definitely not the scale.  think of your training and proper eating as living a healthy lifestyle instead of doing it to loose fat.

so you have to do something with your diet and training. 
weights 3 times a week, cardio 3 times a week.  keep sessions short and intense. pretty simple.. dont sweat it if you miss a session here or there.

i think your main problem is eating habits (diet evil word). you need to put together an eating plan that isnt a hastle and doesnt taste like sh1t. this takes planning.

youve heard this before, but here it is again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




find out how many cals you need to maintain your current weight.

you have to count calories.

take in about 300 below maintenance. the lower you drop this, the harder its going to be to stick to it.

staying within your range of calories, try adding 1 meal or snack that is a type of food you really enjoy each day.

drink LOTS of water.  i guess this is a personal opinion but i drink 2 gallons a day and i find it fights of cravings well between meals.  might work for you as well.
and you will have to pee alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for the sweets.. thats a tough one.  a couple here and there MAY not hurt but i find that leads me to wanting more and more.
if you can stay away from them long enough, eventually you will NOT want them anymore.
i used to eat cookies and white bread and jam and pop and candies and everything junk in my house.  well its all still in the cupboards i just seem to have lost the urge for it, ever, even when i have cheat days, even when all my little bros and sisters are eating it around me.. its weird hehe

also, as you know, when you are pregnant your horomones are all wacked.  does that still last for a while afterwards? if so that could also be the reason for lack of motivation and cravings for junk food.
if not.. disregard that last part hehe

keep protein around 0.8 - 1 gram/lb body weight, carbs moderate-low, fat low.. avoid saturated fats as much as possible. stick to the low GI carbs as the high ones will produce cravings and dont keep you feeling as full or energized

supplements:
multi-vitamins, vitamin e, c  
protein shakes or mrp  as needed

if you have clen, you can use it to supplement your proper training and eating habits and it WILL help ONLY IF USED PROPERLY.
as well clen IS NOT an appetite suppressent

just remember to take it sloooowww
if its possible to do it in 3 months being strict as hell with everything, chances are your not gonna stick to it. not at this point.  maybe a few years from now when you know your body inside out and no food is tempting to you anymore, then maybe.

stretch it to 6 months, take it easy on yourself, live life, enjoy your "healthy lifestyle". 6 months will be gone in no time and you will be looking GOOOOD!
hmm i saw your pic and your looking damn fine the way you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone wants to add or correct me.. go nuts

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## susiQ (Jul 25, 2001)

Helga, don't be mad at me!!!!!!!!!!!!  No, I am not on it yet, but very soon. I want to try it out.  I know you are all concerned.  I know there isn't a quick fix to lose weight and keep it off.  I also know that I have to eat healthy and exercise to lose weight and stay in shape...I try, I really do.  I am just going through a phase.  I don't have willpower to overcome this crap. To me it's just a piece of candy.  I know it's bad, but I am trying to work through it.  I really am.  I have just been really stressed out lately and for some reason I feel super hugry all the time.  I am sick of eating good.  That's how this started.  I have no bad foods, not even like healthy snacks in the house, thanks to honey.  All I ever eat is fruits and veggies and freakin stuff with no butter or sauce or whatever.  When I am at work, I am around all this tempting stuff and I say I am going to be good today, but then, it starts all over again.  I no that the stuff I take isn't healthy, none of it is or ever will be, but I am going to do it. Once I get my mind set, you can't change it.  I am really sorry to say that I don't feel like that about dieting and losing weight.  That is something that is too hard for me.  And like I tell honey, no matter how much I work out ever......I will NEVER look how I want to and be totally happy with my body........NEVER.  So, with those thoughts in my head, why would I even care to try, when I am not going to get what I want???????????  To me it's a waste of time...sad, yes, but very true.
Really, I thank you all for caring, but how often does that make someone change their mind??????  Think twice, yeah, but change mind.....no.

------------------
Remember no matter how bad you think you have it, someone else always has it worse...


----------



## CarbAddict (Jul 26, 2001)

I really enjoy reading these posts (past and previous) but I'm getting confused.  Yesterday on a different post I was told to stop eating so many bananas and grapes and that if I did have to eat a fruit to eat an apple.  But now I just read that fruits are just as bad as candy?  How is that?  I'm trying to become more lean but each day I hear something different.  The only things that's been consistent is eating oatmeal and whole wheat and/or whole grain.  

------------------

Go the extra mile. It makes your boss look like an incompetent slacker.


----------



## seyone (Jul 26, 2001)

from what i understand  winstrol doesn't have any fat burning or appetite supression benefits.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 26, 2001)

CarbAddict, 
Fruits are bad for you if your trying to get lean because they contain a lot of fructose (type of sugar). You stated in your post that you eat a lot of fruits/carbs. I was just suggesting that if your gonna eat fruit then eat apples because they contain less fructose than other fruits. If your serious about getting lean then yes, stay away from the fruits and eat complex carbs. Hope this helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by bludevil on 07-26-2001 at 11:04 AM]</font>


----------



## CarbAddict (Jul 26, 2001)

thanks blue!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

Go the extra mile. It makes your boss look like an incompetent slacker.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jul 27, 2001)

Just reading your excuse filled, non-confident, willpowerless posts annoyed me. Not that you care what I or anyone else says here, but get off the damn drugs and learn how to reach your goals naturally. I have nothing against steroids or anything else used to accelerate progress, but taking drugs to make up for a shit diet is just stupid. 

Why take something used to help you lose fat if you don't know how to lose fat in the first place?

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Maki Riddington (Jul 29, 2001)

> *Originally posted by TheSupremeBeing:*
> 
> Why take something used to help you lose fat if you don't know how to lose fat in the first place?




*** So true!



------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## nikki (Aug 2, 2001)

The other members are right.  Winstrol is not going to get you ripped and lean alone unless you get your diet and training right.  I took anavar for 2 weeks a couple of months ago, thinking just like you that it would rip me up.  I stopped after 2 weeks because I was actually looking fatter from the water retention.  I was even taking clen at the time.  That is the only time I have touched drugs and I won't touch them again.  Not worth the $ or side effects especially in women.
    If you do decide to take them, I would take Primobolan over Winny.  I know several women that have got alot of sides from taking the Winny along.  Acne, increased facial hair, deepening of the voice.  It's not worth it but it's your choice.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2001)

I think it's crazy for a female to take any form of anabolic steroids.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Leslie (May 21, 2002)

SUsie- first realize one thing: I f drugs were the total answer then EVERYONE would look like fitness models!  A good physique is 51% Diet and 49% exercise! Anything halfway will give you half the results.  Looking good is Hard work but in the end its worth it.  Besides if you insist on taking Clen or even the Stack it should be used only to break a plateau.  Hope this helps.


----------



## British Bulldog (May 22, 2002)

Suzi - i have used winstrol a few times before, it will NOT help to burn fat, it is used in cutting cycles to hold on to any muscle whilst your diet, cardio and/or thermogenics burn body fat.
My girlfriend is like you, shes always tempted by bad foods. I have just got her a new suppliment from maximuscle (i dont know if you guys have maximuscle in USA) called sugar - block. This stuff comes in a spray, and you are supposed  to spray it to the back of your mouth whenever you get a craving for sugary foods. According to what it says on the label if you were to eat any sugart foods after administering it, you would'nt taste them anyway, so this helps you stick to your diet. 
If it can stop my girlfriend from eating sweet stuff it can stop anyone, so ill let you know how she gets on.
Sounds too good to be true doesnt it. Maybee its just another gimmic supplement. Good job i didnt pay for it. God bless those doscile, unattentive supplement shop owners.


----------



## British Bulldog (May 23, 2002)

I sprayed 5 sprays of the stuff to the back of my mouth last night, just like directed on the bottle. Then...............................................
.....................I munched a chocolate mouse... yum yum.


----------



## Mik (May 30, 2002)

My wife used and lost 8 pounds bringing her body fat just under 10% (5week course)


----------



## Bob Dole (May 30, 2002)

*Stay away from gear for now*

Not to flame you but you have way to much you have to do before you get on gear.

Winny will only do so much, bad diet will negate everthing the winny should do and leave you with only side effects. Also if you are not training to your max the gear you buy might as well be candy. As does not create muscle from nothing it excellerates your bodies natural ability to recover and produce muscle, with out training hard you don't need to recover and have nothing to recover.   

If you would like I will forward a workout plan that my bro put together for me that may mix things up enough to shock your body and cause results...routine can level us all out. Sometimes just minor changes in the workout can give great gains.

Good luck


----------



## Mudge (Jun 1, 2002)

You could lose 20 pounds healthily in a couple months, so why the push?


----------



## lina (Jun 2, 2002)

Don't do it!!!!

It is hard to kick the carb/sugar habit.  Just try it one day at a time, one hour at a time, heck even one minute at a time.  Make a promise to yourself that you will do good for one day.  When you do good, and honor your self promises, you feel better about you.  Then try it the next day, and the next.  The hardest is the first 2 weeks, but then it gets better.  

I agree with everyone here, the drugs are not magic pills.  You need to fix the problem first rather than thinking that drugs can do it for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2002)

Man, there are some great rewsponses here. that's why I love this site. Like a big group of friends pooling info and ideas.

Unfortunately, and I mean no offense to you Suzie, but you aren't listening to what is being offered.
We all have the thick-headed stubborness of getting an idea into our heads and then following thru with them.

However, seriously you should actually listen tou your friends and peers here and stay away from the stuff.

I do not know what your life is like, but as every one else said, you need to dial in your diet! (If you cannot do this yourself, hire a nutricionist to help you out!)
then you have to MAKE time for the gym.
So, please listen to advice (good) being ofered and get the idea of winny out of your head.
good luck.


----------



## TRD (Jun 3, 2002)

I agree with everbody that stated eating the right way is best for losing weight.


----------



## Tigtig01 (Jun 13, 2002)

winny pic


----------

